# Spenshon Bridge 150th birthday



## JTG (Dec 7, 2014)

So, did anyone go see the fireworks? I had no idea they were on but the dogs up here in Eastville went mental when they started so they were certainly audible a long way away!



Happy birthday bridge


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2014)

knew they were on. 

was 120 miles away.


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> knew they were on.
> 
> was 120 miles away.



Did you hear them though?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks as busy in Greville Smythe Park as we thought it would be


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> Did you hear them though?


can't say I did tbh


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Looks as busy in Greville Smythe Park as we thought it would be


That's the Portway innit?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2014)

looks like it's firther back. either way beeb reckon 100k people


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> That's the Portway innit?



it is the Portway, from the north side which confused me.


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> looks like it's firther back. either way beeb reckon 100k people



That's a quarter of the city! 

I like to think the blue touch paper was lit by a man in a stovepipe hat using his cigar to set it all off. Probably not though

I only use local media for the Gas so had no idea about all this 

The Pest has a nice story about the eight year old boy who was born on the bridge and goes back for a birthday picnic there every year


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> it is the Portway, from the north side which confused me.


Side of the Gorge juts in from the left, so it must be near the bottom of Bridge Valley Road


----------



## JimW (Dec 7, 2014)

Saw the bloke who set the fireworks interviewed on the local news, looked like some sets of sawn-off drainpipe mortars, which it sort of is I suppose.


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2014)

Reminds me of one of my favourite stories on the late lamented thatbebristle.co.uk:




			
				That Be Bristle said:
			
		

> Boy Racer Lowers Suspension
> A Patchway boy racer has submitted proposals to Bristol City Council’s Planning Services department to have the whole Clifton Suspension Bridge lowered by nearly four inches.



He also wanted to instal some subs in the piers of the bridge


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2014)

I feel privileged to have had a clear view of the bridge from my doorstep for so many years. I miss it.


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2014)

Passed under it twice a day during term time throughout my school years. Rarely see it now


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2014)

stuff

I have this recurring dream where I have to climb these secret stairs inside the cliffs & brick abutment on the West side of the bridge. There's a door hidden inside the old railway tunnel you see.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy B'day - to my Fav Bridge .......... from over 300 miles away !


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> stuff
> 
> I have this recurring dream where I have to climb these secret stairs inside the cliffs & brick abutment on the West side of the bridge. There's a door hidden inside the old railway tunnel you see.


That's where the Merchant Venturers keep Brunel's cryogenically frozen body with Fred Wedlock playing on a loop under a poster of Robin Cousins. It's the most Bristolian place in the city outside of The Wellington on matchdays


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 8, 2014)

I thought it was a bit loud to be idiots in the park - sounded quite military.
3 miles and 180 feet above me with no hills in the way ...


----------



## xenon (Dec 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> stuff
> 
> I have this recurring dream where I have to climb these secret stairs inside the cliffs & brick abutment on the West side of the bridge. There's a door hidden inside the old railway tunnel you see.




There are no longer visible lion statues inside the column bits aren't there.

Alright bridge fans, not columns. what ever you call the bits... Towers... Load towers. Yeah that sounds right.


----------



## xenon (Dec 8, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I feel privileged to have had a clear view of the bridge from my doorstep for so many years. I miss it.



Used to live on Pearl Street. Wasted on me but the view from my room was good. Clear view up through the Nursery's.


----------

